# MyTime



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 29, 2019)

Anyone else have trouble with the app ALREADY?  This isn’t going to go well....


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 29, 2019)

What kind of issue? I haven’t noticed anything.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 29, 2019)

InboundDCguy said:


> What kind of issue? I haven’t noticed anything.


App down. Last week, the last week they did the paper flex up and app, I signed up for flex up both places, and it wasn’t updated (called the staffing lone to know I was approved and the om didn’t know why I came in). Someone else flexed up a half and their half updates saying they should be in at 4 am (Monday ot and shift starts at 6am).

cant wait for the app to crash or not getting it updated saying your schedule changed and getting a ncns especially with the staffing line being taken down.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 30, 2019)

Weird that they didn’t expect you when you signed up both ways. I’m sure it’ll have its glitches to work out, I just haven’t been affected by them yet.
Maybe I’ll just screenshot mine each time I don’t get approved so they can’t come after me with a ncns if it was the app or their fault, even though I should just be able to pull it up and show them.
Who’s responsibility is it to update the schedules, is it on each individual OM or does the PC handle that?


----------



## Theysaiditbefun (Sep 30, 2019)

We have been live for 2 days and the app already is down?


----------



## kris527 (Sep 30, 2019)

Does anyone else get this screen after logging in?? It's what I get! Frustrating as hell, as I sign up for OT all the time.  I can use the computer at DC (My time site)  to sign up but really no way of knowing if got approved...

They told us that after 9-28 we had to use the my time app. Got rid of the call in line and flex tool (Not sure if other DCs used this)

Sucks they roll this out and it'  not workung for a lot of us


----------



## kris527 (Sep 30, 2019)

The schedule is on the PC not OM.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 30, 2019)

kris527 said:


> The schedule is on the PC not OM.


Pc makes the call but I still believe the om’s update the app with the number to approve.


----------



## dcguy86 (Oct 7, 2019)

InboundDCguy said:


> Weird that they didn’t expect you when you signed up both ways. I’m sure it’ll have its glitches to work out, I just haven’t been affected by them yet.
> Maybe I’ll just screenshot mine each time I don’t get approved so they can’t come after me with a ncns if it was the app or their fault, even though I should just be able to pull it up and show them.
> Who’s responsibility is it to update the schedules, is it on each individual OM or does the PC handle that?


At our DC, we were told PC's make the call at 3 and OMS have to have it updated by 6. My app just opens to a white screen. I've even re-installed the app and it still doesn't work.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 8, 2019)

I know I heard about a few people having issues. Think they all use Android, so maybe that has something to do with it? I’ve had 0 issues with the iOS version...


----------



## notfit05 (Oct 8, 2019)

My app is slow from time to time and will pause on a white screen then continue on and I use iOS


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 8, 2019)

K, guess that’s not it...


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 8, 2019)

Always makes me nervous that it hasn’t updated correctly. I check it at 6 and again before I go to bed to make sure.


----------



## dcguy86 (Oct 14, 2019)

I re-installed the app on ios didn't allow the push notifications and it works fine. Just slow from time to time.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 18, 2019)

Lol, so an om didn’t update the app until 7:30pm the night before (should be no later than 6pm) and people didn’t get the notifications. Some didn’t realize it was changed until 10:30. Som just said to take a screenshot and if you don’t come in and it changes it isn’t your fault as it’s their responsibility to change it on time.


----------



## BoxedIn (Nov 22, 2019)

Gonna be a rough Tuesday lol.


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast (Nov 23, 2019)

LOL, buddy of mine got a 4am-4am shift. Gotta love mytime.


----------



## BoxedIn (Jan 13, 2020)

So how does everyone's OM handle VLE through mytime? My OM only VLEs people that selected the Any box, but unlike how the Any box worked on the paper sheets, you can't make a choice and click the any box at the same time.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 13, 2020)

I don’t sign up for vle’s, but I believe at the beginning of the day they choose whoever signed up first....any or full. But they usually don’t update it until 5:49 anyway.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 13, 2020)

At the beginning of shift they do, after that it’s more about where you’re scheduled than if/when you signed up.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 14, 2020)

Used to be they would ask overtime people if they wanted to VLE first and then there was a rotating list so that people who never VLE were at the top. Now it goes by who signed up first so I guess Spot is really smart for allowing people who don't want to be here go home first or really dumb by constantly paying overtime people to stay while sending straight time people home because the entire shift signed NS for the whole month. What? Ok. Work that system people.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 14, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> Used to be they would ask overtime people if they wanted to VLE first and then there was a rotating list so that people who never VLE were at the top. Now it goes by who signed up first so I guess Spot is really smart for allowing people who don't want to be here go home first or really dumb by constantly paying overtime people to stay while sending straight time people home because the entire shift signed NS for the whole month. What? Ok. Work that system people.


If an ot person signs up for vle, they get first dibs over straight time people, even if they sign up in app after.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 23, 2020)

App needs more feedback. The call in line was great because if it wasn't updated you'd know it because it would play the old message. You could find out the daily & weekly call even if it didn't affect you because you had vacation or didn't sign up.

The mytime app just stares blankly back at you. It gives you nada.  You're better off to have a fellow TM or OM number and ask them what your chances of overtime are.  It would be nice if the app would show daily & weekly calls for everyone and not just those affected.  More info > no info.


----------

